# Sticky  The Official Book Bazaar Threadipedia (Book Bazaar Index & FAQ)



## Betsy the Quilter

Sometimes it's hard to find a thread you know you just saw yesterday! You can use the search functions to find individual threads, but we will highlight some of the threads that are of interest to a majority of our members.

If you have other threads to suggest, please PM us. We'll make no promises but will consider all suggestions. What we don't want is for this list to get so big that it needs an index of its own!  Thanks!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*Index to Book Bazaar Threads*

*Forum Decorum *<==Please Read!
*Our One Thread per Book Policy <==Please Read!*

Writers' Cafe Discuss the art and business of writing with your fellow authors

A Friendly Reminder from Your Book Bazaar Moderators

Operation EBook Drop

*Author Info & Support* (Writers' Cafe unless otherwise noted.)
Creating Signatures -- A Tutorial
Authors: 9 Essential KindleBoards Tips
Yellow Pages for Authors
KindleBoards Book of the Day program
Author Support Thread
List of Book Reviewers
Author Tag Exchange (Readers Welcome!)

*Genre/Category Threads* *(Book Bazaar)*

*Bargains:*
*Free!* Links to Free Books
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
_Note: book prices change. The prices posted in the above threads may or may not be current. Check the price before you click Buy!_

*Genre:*
_Authors, you are welcome to post in the threads below. You are limited to posting promotional posts in them once every seven days. Please do not start a new genre thread. If you do not think your book fits in any of the following genres, please contact us before starting a new one._
Nonfiction Books
Paranormal Romance Books
Indie Romance Novels
Author Blogs
Mystery/Thriller/Suspense
Science Fiction
Historical Novels
Short Stories
Spiritual Literature
Young Adult
Horror
LGBTQI (Non-erotica)

*Excerpts, Trailers & Other Promotional Threads:*
Excerpts and First Page Previews
List Your Book Trailers Here!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*Bookmark your thread or add it to your "Favorites."

*Hi KB Authors,

We have noticed some of you start new threads for books that already have threads and we're fairly sure this is because you can't find the old one for some reason! Did you know you can book mark your specific thread in your browser? Then you can find your book thread any time you need to add to it. But remember: don't 'bump' more than once a week!

This has been a friendly service announcement from your Book Bazaar moderators!

Ann & Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Changing the Subject of your Book Bazaar Thread*

Authors, did you know that you can change the subject of your Book Bazaar thread to reflect breaking news (such as sales) or just to keep the thread fresh? No need to start a new thread if you have a sale, just edit your original thread's subject, then reply to the thread to post the news!

Just go to your initial post, click on "Modify" and edit the subject, then click "Save." The subject of the initial post will change. Note that the subject of any other existing posts in the thread will not change, but any new post will get the new revised subject. If you have a sale or other breaking news, you can then reply to the thread to further elucidate! (Providing you don't break the seven day bump rule--see the next post.)  Note that modifying the body of a post will also reset the "new" indicator that shows in the topic listing.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*How to count to 7* 

As you all know, you may not make back-to-back posts in your own promotional book threads, unless 7 days have passed between. Here's how you count that.

If today is the 14th, you can post again on the 21st because 14 plus 7 is 21. Or, if you last posted on a Saturday, you can't post again until at least the _next_ Saturday.

ANY post counts. . .even just a 'thank you'.

And if someone else posts, you can then post any time and the count will start again with your new post.

We don't get too particular about what time of day you post, and do understand that, as we are now international,  there may occasionally be date line issues. But, in general, if we see your next-to-last post is a date that is not at least 7 days before the date of the last post, we may delete it without warning.

If you have news and it's not been 7 days, and no one has posted in the mean time, you MAY modify your last post to add the new information. This will not move the post to the front page, but it will reset the 'new' tag -- and LOTS of our members browse that way.

Also, when you post, or even when you aren't yet eligible, you can still change the thread title with the modify function by editing the first post in the thread. (See prior reply.) That may call attention to your thread for those who browse thread titles visually.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Help! I can't find my thread!*

No problem. KindleBoards has three ways you can find your threads. Two search features and a way for you to see all the posts you've made here.

First, look in the light gray box at the top of the page, above the KB Book of the Day ad. You should see a white Google Custom Search box and a button "Search this site." This is a forum wide search. Type the term you want in the box. Use quotes around a phrase, like this: "This is my book title." This works well for some searches but sometimes comes up with too many hits.

Second, in the menu bar across the top of each KB page, just below the banner ads and the KB Book of the Day ad, there's a "Search" button fourth from the left. A page with various parameters that you can set will appear. This search button works best if you narrow the search to a particular forum.*** If you use it to search forum wide, it sometimes crashes the boards--not a good thing. 

Last, but not least, for your own posts, unless you have a lot of posts, like I do, you can go to "Profile" in the menu bar, and, on the left side, click on "See Posts" to see all of your posts. You can then click on the post you're interested in and bookmark it for the future. This is frequently the best way to find a specific post of yours, at least untll you have several hundred posts (or thousand).

Give it a try! Once you've found it, bookmark it or add it to your favorites.

Betsy

***_On this search page, scroll down and uncheck "Check All" under "Choose a Board to Search In, or Search All", then click on the + sign next to "Choose a Board to Search In" and check "Book Bazaar," fifth one down on the left._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Our "Off With Your Thread" Policy*

We LOVE you and we LOVE it that you let readers know about news about your book--going free, price changes, etc. *But have you forgotten that you are allowed just one thread for each book?*  Many of you are starting brand new threads. 

A reminder that, we have a policy called "Off With Your Thread." (OWYT, pronounced "OUT.")  If you start a second thread for a book, no matter the reason, the new thread will simply be deleted. You may or may not receive a PM notice. And tasers may be involved. 

You may also post one notice per free run in the "Links to Free Books" thread in the Book Bazaar.

For our newer members, the one thread per book rule was developed over time to help control overly enthusiastic author promotion and also to help readers keep track of what is going on with a book they are interested in, as they can ask to be notified of changes to the thread. It is your responsibility to read Forum Decorum and to be familiar with our rules. (By the way, you were provided a copy of the rules when you registered. ) And you can always PM one of us if you have a question.

*As always, we recommend you bookmark your book threads in your browser*. You may set notifications "on" so you'll know if a reader posts there, in which case you may respond at any time. You may change the subject of your book's thread to reflect any new information by going to the first post in the thread and clicking on "Modify" and then editing the subject of that post. This will change the subject that appears in the Book Bazaar's topic list; you can change it again whenever the price changes or there is other news. There is more information on this ihere in the Threadipedia.

And as always, self-promotion is only allowed in the Book Bazaar.

Finally, we recognize that there are sometimes extenuating circumstances and we'll take them into consideration. Our goal is to make the Bazaar as useful as possible for our membership as a whole, and keep things fair for all of y'all. 

Thanks for your attention,

Betsy and Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

